# Best Gun stores in Southern Kalifornia?



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Was looking to buy another gun, but I dont want to drive all around town to find limited selections. I've been to Gun World in Burbank and they are nice. But I was looking for more. Any leads?? 

PS, do you know if they still make the Steyr M pistol?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Is Martin Retting, in Culver City, too far away?


----------



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

Nope..Gunna check it out today
Thanks


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Retting is a great store, been there forever. Let us know how you liked it.


----------



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

Just got back from Culver City. Yea, the store is really cool. Better prices than Gun World. The gentleman behind the counter was nice. We talked shop for awhile. Saw some guy get schooled by an employee because he was dry firing a shotgun a couple of time :smt021

Been trying to find a Steyr M.. no luck


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Gun World has a nice selection, especially for such a hole in the wall. But my experience there was it was like a car dealership. The salesman seemed to lose all interest in helping me once I told him I wasn't buying a gun that trip. He literally just went to another customer right while we were standing there.


----------



## Tombstone17 (Feb 28, 2009)

Fowlers Gun room in Orange


----------



## gnet158 (Feb 5, 2009)

Fowlers has a big selection, but Ade's down the street has better prices. If your stop by Folwers go check out Ade's.


----------



## indigo (Feb 16, 2007)

Where can I get a Walther P99 AS in the LA area. Turners hasn't carried them for a couple of years. I don't want the Smith and Wesson version.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

I bought my very first gun from Turners, there is one in Huntington Beach, San Bernardino, Westminster, and a few other places, not sure what there up to now, I've been in NM for 3 years.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

There are 13 Turners store locations in So. Cal. http://www.turners.com/turners/stores.html. I've been to a few of them, never purchased a firearm though, only ammo and cleaning supplies.


----------



## indigo (Feb 16, 2007)

Was at my local Turners. They are WAY low in guns. The store was nearly empty of inventory.


----------



## Gebirgsjäger (May 3, 2010)

What store in the greater L.A. area has usually the best ammo deals? Looking for a lot of range 9mm ammo.....


----------



## Whipsnade (May 25, 2010)

I went to Turners in Redondo Beach a couple of weeks ago and saw a Sig 220 w/ night sights for $919.
It was on a Monday and while I was buying it the salesman said "I've got good news for you, the manager said said to give it to you for last weeks sale price." I didn't even know it was on sale the previous week so when he told me that I was one happy camper. They sold it to me for $799.98.


Whipsnade 
When seconds count, the police are just minutes away


----------



## jjdiaz2 (Feb 17, 2012)

I have been to Fowlers, Ade's, Gun World, Riflegear, Fort Courage, Blueline Ammo, Island View Enterprises, Shooters' Paradise and a couple of others. I have encountered really good customer service from most of them. One of the service points is how they react to PPTs (private party transfers). I found it is best to call in advance to check for any restrictions they may have such as certain days of the week etc.

The reason I have been to most of these was for PPT's. Call and ask for price quotes since there is a wide variety of prices out there. Once in the shop, ask for their best price...you could save some money. One dealer lowered the price $125 from the sticker price. There is a website called www.galleryofguns.com - Buy guns online, top brands, best price, best service, best warranty; all types of guns: revolvers, rifles, pistols and shotguns.. You can check out a huge variety of handguns and long guns plus get online price quotes for the dealers within your area. I hope this will help you some.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 24, 2012)

im a gun world junkie i have bought 8 from them this yr. Ben and Jorge are moving on to a store in simi valley. i ordered my mil spec springfield 1911 today from oak tree while i was at the range. cause no matter what the deal is, it could take 6 month to a yr to get one. even on order. and i want it for my sons welcome home from afghan istan in may.... the deal is... if you want it... gun world has it. on monday i wanted the sr22 oaktree said well it could be months. i called gun world ben had two and i went over and bought it. i dont pay full price.

the good thing about buying from oaktree is you can have congical visits with your new purchase while you are in the 10day waiting period.

ive been to turners, cant beat the prices. but pick a number and wait 2-4 hours for them to not have a piece.. i cant do that. i just cant. gun world peeps have always been really good to me. every last one of them.


----------



## sandman (Sep 20, 2012)

The Target Range in Van Nuys has the best service and excellent prices. 
The Target Range Gun-Store and Shooting Range - Los Angeles, Ca


----------



## moyneur (Dec 4, 2011)

*Good Gun Stores In the OC*

Elite Firearms 2 locations City of Orange & Laguna Niguel
Field Time Sports in Fountain Valley
here's the link to there consignment firearms. Field Time Sports and Guns - The latest in archery, hunting, camping and firearm products.
Both places are ran & owned by good people.


----------



## mixmasterrdx (Dec 7, 2012)

indigo said:


> Where can I get a Walther P99 AS in the LA area. Turners hasn't carried them for a couple of years. I don't want the Smith and Wesson version.


There's a small, family-owned store in Costa Mesa that is a Walther dealer...hit them up, they're great in there! Grants for Guns on Newport Blvd in Costa Mesa.


----------

